# Painting between vertical siding joints



## jdaross (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi all, I'm new here and I'm not a painter, I'm a GC. I have a problem which requires some creative thinking.

I have a project with thousands of SF of interior wood siding (see photo). It's all painted black. The problem is that nobody painted the ends of the boards before putting them up, and the primer was white, so now that it's dry and the boards are shrinking... you guessed it, unwanted vertical white accents everywhere.

The joints have opened up anywhere from 1/32 to 1/4 inch. How on earth can I get black paint in there? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Pre-Vals of paint attached to aerosol cans would work. Big syringes of paint might, but would require babysitting until dry, but could. If all else fails, black cauk to cover the sins. In any case, I'm closing this thread and urge you to visit our sister site on the link below and hopefully you'll get it resolved. Good luck.

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com. If you're not already a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to Register.

This thread is now closed.


----------

